# Newbie here -- can you help ID this Earth Stove?



## cscmc1 (Jan 15, 2012)

God morning, friends -- I have been looking for a decent wood stove for a few weeks, and just ran across this one.  I picked it up for what I thought was a very reasonable amount, and hope eventually to use it in a new-build cabin we are saving for (for only occasional weekend use, most likely).  From my limited success with searching, this looks to me like perhaps a model 1000; does that sound accurate?  Does anyone know much more about this piece?  I am excited to try to make use of it, and will be saving up for new stovepipe, heat shields, etc...

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 15, 2012)

Sister-in-law has one, but with a different emblem. Yours is in MUCH better condition than hers.
Seems like the plate on the back of the stove gave me that info., and I had a manual for it at one point (pdf). 
It has some kind of control on the back, but hers is so rusted I had a hard time figuring out what it was supposed to do.
Nice size firebox, and we had a couple fires in it, but no control. I told her to quit using it and get a new stove. I hope you have better luck with it than her.
http://woodheatstoves.com/earth-stove-manuals-c-291_171_234.html 
HTH


----------



## cscmc1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, PapaDave.  Yes, mine has a brass control knob on the right hand side in the back.  No model info on the back, though.  I'll keep digging; thanks again!


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 16, 2012)

looks like a 101-105 series model


----------



## cscmc1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, A1 stoves.  That's what I was leaning toward.  I found a few threads (like these: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/58508/  and  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/10837/#129161)  and am learning a fair bit.  I need a new door seal, a couple of bricks, and some stove black, but it looks pretty nice otherwise.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks exactly like my Earth Stove model 701/705, with the brass knobs on the top plate in back and the 10 scallops across the top front, the same scrolled metal on the door, and the same ceramic medallion in the middle. Mine has the original metal tag riveted to it. Mine also has the original factory fan on the back and an OAK fitted. Here are photos of the beastie and the tags:


----------



## jeffoc (Jan 25, 2012)

We had one of these when I was a kid. Looks exactly like it. I don't know the model number. It a had thermostatically controlled damper i think. I remember it putting off a lot of heat.
 It was my job to bring in the wood in the morning and I could usually start it from the coals


----------



## cscmc1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, guys.  StihlHead, that DOES look just like mine.  Mine's missing one of the brass ornaments; if you ever lose/damage one of yours, let me know and you can have my odd one.  Ha ha!  I think mine's been stove-blacked once already; maybe the tag is under that paint.  I'll look closer at the back.  Looks virtually identical otherwise.  Thank you!


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 26, 2012)

I will likely be replacing mine with an Englander 30 this spring. There are a lot of these Earth Stoves around locally as they were made just south of Portland, OR in Tualatin. They list on CL here for around $400 in this condition.


----------



## cmnash (Jan 28, 2012)

I had the exact stove and burned wood for 10 years in it with no problems. Bought in new around 1985. A simple but great stove and throws off generous heat. My top warped out a bit from high heat but it didn't hurt anything.


It brings back fond memories to see it again. Good luck.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 28, 2012)

Yah, I believe that my Earth Stove has been in my house from about 1982 (when the permit was approved for the stove). They do not seem to have used it that much as they went through 2 heat pumps between then until 2009. They likely used it on cold nights below freezing when the heat pump efficiency dropped, and when the power went out. So it has been burning for 30 years now.


----------



## kerryb23 (Jan 28, 2012)

i grew up with that stove and my parents use it to this day. it is a beast. we used it to supplement the heat pump and sometimes just to keep the common areas comfortable. we had it in the (large) kitchen.


----------



## cscmc1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, folks.  I have a couple of cracked bricks I need to replace, and the rope seal is pulling apart in one spot, but it looks to be quite serviceable overall!  I'm excited about putting it to use.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 30, 2012)

There is an Earth Stove 100/105 booklet in PDF format here on this forum that has most of the information on them. Same dimentions of stove, earlier model. It has stove placement diagrams (including mobile home), OAK hookup instructions, chimney designs, operation instructions, and brick size and placement. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/File:Earthstove100_manual.PDF/

Mine had a small grate that the previous owners put in. The booklet says not to use one, so I pulled it out. Set the fire right on the bottom bricks/ashes.


----------

